# New Fantasy-Mystery Novella from Filipino Author Eliza Victoria



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi!

I'm Charles, online marketing specialist for Flipside Digital Content. We're a publisher based in the Philippines and we've published several (as of this posting, over 90 titles) for the Kindle. (As per the forum's policy, I think it would be unfair to create a thread for each of our books, so I'll just have this single thread mention some of our titles - and don't worry Mods, I won't bump it until after a week, nor will I plug our books in a different thread, and just updated the main post as time permits).

Mostly I'm excited to be working for my company because we get to share our literature with the rest of the world (and there's an inverse proportion of books from the US/UK that get imported to the Philippines vs. those that get exported). We publish a diverse set of genres (fiction, nonfiction, academia, etc.), although my personal favorite is speculative fiction.

Here's some of our titles (you can find all our titles by searching Flipside Digital Content Company, Inc) that might pique your interest. Hopefully you enjoy some of them.

*Speculative Fiction (Fantasy/Horror/Science Fiction)*


Alternative Alamat



> Philippine mythology is full of images that ignite the imagination: gods of calamity and baldness, of cosmic time and lost things; the many-layered Skyworld, and weapons that fight their own battles; a ship that is pulled to paradise by a chain, and a giant crab that controls the tides&#8230; Yet too few of these tales are known and read today. "Alternative Alamat" gathers stories, by contemporary authors of Philippine fantasy, which make innovative use of elements of Philippine mythology. None of these stories are straight re-tellings of the old tales: they build on those stories, or question underlying assumptions; use ancient names as catalysts, or play within the spaces where the myths are silent. What you will find in common in these eleven stories is a love for the myths, epics, and legends which reflect us, contain us, call to us-and it is our hope that, in reading our stories, you may catch a glimpse of, and develop a hunger for, those venerable tales.
> 
> "Alternative Alamat" also features a cover and interior illustrations by Mervin Malonzo, a short list of notable Philippine deities, tips for online and offline research, and in-depth interviews with Professors Herminia Meñez Coben and Fernando N. Zialcita.



Ghosts of Infinity: and Nine More Stories of the Supernatural



> Ghosts of Infinity: Exploring the depths of the Philippine psyche through stories urban and rural, Ghosts of Infinity presents some of the best work by young Filipino fictionists whose stories go beyond the ordinary. From mythical creatures to modern hauntings, the crazy things in the boonies to the surreal everyday, these stories will transport readers to places sometimes enchanting, and sometimes horrifying.



News of the Shaman: Four Novellas of Horror



> "News of the Shaman" collects four novellas of the dark fantastic from Filipino horror scribe Karl R. De Mesa, author of the cult hit "Damaged People - Tales of the Gothic-Punk."
> 
> These interlaced stories take us deep into the lightless labyrinth, from the feet of a vampire queen presiding over her court of eternal night, a band possessed and haunted by the music of their friend, to a city ruled by a shaman turned eco-terrorist.
> 
> Biblio-ghouls, you won't want to miss this one.



Geek Tragedies



> Geek Tragedies is Carljoe Javier's first collection of short stories. It features realist fiction, fantasy, sci-fi, and horror. In it you'll find zombies, alien-hands, comic book geeks, convention-attending promo girls, an iPod time machine, and a generation starship filled with people hypnotized by and dancing to "Laban o Bawi.


*Comics*


12



> Manix Abrera's 12 is a collection of twelve silent stories of sweet fancies and bitter fables. A young adult introduction to Philosophy rendered in komix form, 12 uses the komix idiom in its confident dialectics: heroes, villains, serial killers, and self-aware animals still abound, but in place of captions and word balloons are panels of ponderous, meaningful, and beautiful silence.



Pacquiao: Winning In & Out of the Ring



> How did Manny 'Pacman' Pacquiao, a man with little education and no money or connections, become the record holder for the most championship titles in boxing, the 6th highest paid athlete in the world, a Philippine Congressman, one of the 40 richest Filipinos, and one of TIME's 100 most influential people of 2009? Find out from this exhaustively researched, written, and drawn comic bio of The Pacman. Learn about Pacquiao's humble beginnings and gain insight into how his core principles and values have led him to become the world's greatest boxer and an inspiration for millions.



High Society



> Take your first step into a world of automata, magic, and alternative history! The year is 1764, and, for the first time in nearly two centuries, the Spanish forces have been repelled from the great walled city of Manila. While the Spaniards are quick to lay the blame at the feet of the invading British and their clockwork machines, the secret to the success of the Filipinos may lie closer to home, with an ally that is both ancient and new, mythical and mechanical. "High Society" is a stand-alone steampunk comic book in the "Wooden War" series.



Windmills: Bearkdowns



> "A bear named Bear suffers from child abuse, chronic existential melancholia, and urban despair as he ponders upon things as Jeffrey Dahmer, Adam Sandler movies, and Ganesha in this stylized fictional autobio from nineteen-year old komikero Josel Nicolas. The entire 29-page book is written and drawn with youthful exuberance and verbosity and frenetic anxiety previously never seen anywhere in komixdom... An account of a brain slowly and surely going down the drain." - Adam David, Philippines Free Press, January 10, 2009, Best Books of 2008.



Tabi Po: Book 1



> A young man wakes inside a hollow of a tree in the middle of a forest with no memory of who he is or where he's from or even how to speak. The only things he knows for sure are the image of a young woman he sees every time he closes his eyes, and the maddeningly painful hunger that grows inside his navel-less belly ... a hunger for flesh ... and blood ...
> 
> Make way for a new chapter in modern Asian horror: Mervin Malonzo's TABI PO chronicles the continuing biography of Elias and his odious odyssey to discover his origin, destiny, and true horrible nature, in this gothic komix deconstruction and rebuilding of the Philippine "aswang" mythology.


*Fiction*


Selected Stories



> Selected Stories collects some of the best short stories of Jose "Butch" Dalisay, one of the Philippines' most celebrated writers. Dalisay's masterful way with fiction shows its development here, with stories culled from his first three short story collections, as well as newer ones, including "Woman in the Box" which would become the basis for his novel, Soledad's Sister.



Fourteen Love Stories



> LOVE -- in all its evil and glory -- is perfectly demonstrated in University of the Philippines Press' Fourteen Love Stories, edited by Jose Dalisay and Angelo Lacuesta. A follow-up to the successful One Hundred Love Poems, this collection assembles some of Philippine fiction's most memorable love stories.



Beautiful Accidents: Stories



> In twelve stories collected from a decade of writing fiction, the much-awarded Dumaguete writer Ian Rosales Casocot attempts to rescue personal experience from the ephemera of travel and sexual limbo, and in the process makes his stories a fixative art, each one a grand evocation of style. "Beautiful accidents litter his stories, like glass shards from a collision &#8230; He uses language amorously, as a lover savors a kiss, so that passion becomes as real as the rhythm of his sentences," writes Timothy R. Montes of this collection of stories, where once proud fathers fade after the golden age of sugarcane in ******, where mothers are fossilized in the celluloid memories of old movies, and where the very young play dangerous games as they hustle for sex, love, and attention in the small and weary world of university towns.



Afraid to be Chinese


> This collection of stories illustrates the strange situation of the contemporary Tsinay, the Chinese-Filipina, and the constant dilemmas and contradictions that she faces daily, from inheriting slave-girls, to not having a specific birthday, to still being subject to arranged marriages. These are all true stories, though the names and circumstances have been fictionalized. Yet Xin-Mei skillfully weaves the tales of these Chinese-Filipinas and tells their stories with much insight, humor, and compassion.



Blue Angel, White Shadow



> Twenty-five year old lounge singer Laurice Saldiaga is found dead in her room at the Blue Angel Cafe and Bar in Binondo, Manila's Chinatown. Inspector Cyrus Ledesma, a Chinese mestizo cop with a dark past is assigned to investigate the matter. The bar owner, Antonio Cobianco, is a known associate of Mayor Lagdameo Go-Lopez. Ledesma walks into a cauldron of intrigues, labyrinths, crumbling edifices, dogfights and suspects that include a jaded whiskey drinking female bar manager, a psychic journalist, a dyslexic piano player, a quick trigger pit bull owner, an aging saxophone player and Cyrus' own uncle, Police Chief Ruben Jacinto.



An Embarrassment of Riches



> A scathing and funny satire of Philippine politics and cults of personality, An Embarrassment of Riches won the prestigious Centennial Literary Prize. It tells the story of the Victorianas, an island west of the Philippines, whose dictator, General Azurin, has just died. In the upcoming elections to fill the power vacuum, a motley crew of characters shows up to play the politics game, including the daughter of the island's richest tycoon, a leader of the underground Liberation movement, a charismatic preacher, an enigmatic feng shui master, and Jeffrey Kennedy Tantivo, a self-exile just returned who, along with becoming embroiled in the political scene, also struggles to uncover his hidden past.



Life Before X and Other Stories: a new edition



> Life Before X is Angelo R. Lacuesta's first book, and contains stories
> that won the Philippine Graphic Award ("Mermaid's Heart," "The Last
> Retreat" and "Harvest") and the Carlos Palanca Memorial Award for the
> short story in English ("The Daughter of the Wind," "Life Before X").
> ...


*Poetry*


The Gaze: Poems


> The Gaze is a collection of erotic poetry that is delightful and disturbing, bright and dark, searing and chilling, all at the same time.
> 
> "Mangohig's erotic gay poetry pushes the envelope of what can be properly verbalized in verses, and thus valorized as art. But by daring to speak about what for most people is unspeakable, he defies the conventions of polite society and good literature ... as a 'transgressive aesthetic'." -- The Philippine Daily Inquirer



Hairtrigger Loves: 50 Poems on Woeman



> "Alfred A. Yuson's trademark macho wordplay delights once more in a collection that bites, but tenderly. Intoxicated by women, his personae map a graceful arc from tormented adoration, to lovelorn sparring, to the serene recognition of the woman as reflection, as mirror. Hairtrigger Loves telescopes the history of a heart into 50 poems that cast a solemn eye on loves-contemplated, labored, savored, lost-and achieves, in the woe-man's discovery of the power to speak plainly, a sort of rueful majesty."-Vince Groyon



One Hundred Love Poems



> One Hundred Love Poems: Collecting some of the greatest poems of Philippine literature, One Hundred Love Poems gives us love in its various glorious, beautiful, saddening, and maddening forms. A must have for the romantic and for the literature lover, as well as those interested in Philippine poetry in English.


*History*


A History of the Philippines



> A History of the Philippines, herein offered by Dr. Samuel K. Tan &#8230; offers a conceptual framework of what he calls "the story of man in the Philippines" in the context of "the specific ecological system" and "distinctive historical experience" that have shaped his "particular character and identity." Dr. Tan provides in this slim volume a picture of Philippine culture which &#8230; "ought to be understood from the totality of the ethnolinguistic varieties which constitute the fabric of Filipino society."
> 
> -Bernardita Reyes Churchill



The Forgotten Warriors: Mission of Mercy



> From the first day Airman Ronald L. Darr saw a demonstration of a Bell medivac helicopter used in the Korean war, he knew he wanted to fly helicopters. Becoming a Dustoff pilot for the U.S. Army in Vietnam in an unarmed, UH-1 Huey, put his life on the line every day, flying into hot combat zone after another to save countless lives. But the memories of and bitterness stemming from the Vietnam War and ill treatment of veterans by both the Government and civilians took a heavy toll on his mind, body, and spirit.
> 
> Thirty years after leaving Vietnam, Chief Warrant Officer Darr knew he had to make one more lifesaving mission: his own. Through the telling of his experiences in Vietnam, he not only frees himself from the shame and stigma imposed by the U.S. government and society, but he resurrects the honor and the dignity of every man and woman who served their country in Vietnam, these forgotten warriors who demonstrated their unswerving patriotism by serving in a country halfway around the world only to be treated as social outcasts upon their return home.
> 
> Enter the lives of those who flew unarmed into battle to save lives. Experience the terror projected by a determined enemy. Savor that wonderful feeling of saving a human's life in the midst of a hell created on Earth.



Disconnect: The Filipino Comfort Women



> DISCONNECT: THE FILIPINO COMFORT WOMEN portrays the inner worlds of elderly women survivors of the Pacific War as they grapple with their psychological and historical disconnection, following the fifty-year postwar silence of sexual enslavement and captivity. Additionally, the book renders the phenomenological-existential approach understandable to the lay reader by presenting what actually unraveled between survivor-and-psychologist in counseling. A unique feature in the approach was the use of their drawings as wedge in bringing these women to speak about the unspeakable. As counseling progressed, it became increasingly evident that what plagued them was a deeper existential crisis which gnawed at their inner `core.'
> 
> Victimized at puberty, ego formation was nipped in the bud. When the war ended, they did not have any sense of who they were. They went through the motions of living, stuck in the time bubble where fragments of what had happened to them kept creeping up in their minds and hearts. To stop the unstoppable whirl of events in their psyche, these survivors explored suffering as the punctum saliens of their "existence." A number was surprised to discover that the inability to form a sense of self inadvertently spared them of the egoic malaise inherent in humanity. It is in the exploration of suffering that the book profoundly reaches out to the reader. After all, one need not be a war victim or a woman to have had experienced suffering in their lives.
> 
> ...


*Business*


Wealth Within Your Reach (Pera Mo, Palaguin Mo!)



> A fun to read, easy to understand, simple presentation of fundamentals of saving and investing in both English and Tagalog. This book awakens you to the fact that everyone can reach financial independence at any income level. It details the financial life stages which will determine where you are financially, while citing the experiences of real people for easier understanding. It also explains the obstacles and allies in your journey to financial independence and gives the Ten Commandments of building wealth together with sufficient examples and explanations. Through the discussions in this book, you will realize that there is a lot of wealth within your reach just waiting to be discovered.



Making Your Money Work (Pera Mo, Palaguin Mo! 2)



> The first book, Wealth Within Your Reach (Pera Mo Palaguin Mo! 1), simplifies financial principles and teaches you how to handle your personal finances even without any accounting background.
> 
> This second book, in turn, gives you the first steps needed to start saving and investing. Through the stories of real people, you will learn from their experiences in starting a savings plan, assessing personal expenditures, handling credit cards and availing of loans. It also teaches you the power of passive entrepreneurship and provides an easy guide on how and where to invest your savings to make your money work for you.



Wealth Workbook (Pera Palaguin): Practice What You've Learned



> This workbook is for you to put into practice the concepts you learned from the two major books. It helps you create your own financial plan to better manage your money. It may surprise you to learn that a few basic finance principles are all you need to help you make wiser money decisions. This workbook, again in both English and Tagalog, gives easy-to-understand explanations of the principles and formulas, and allows you to test your understanding by giving examples and exercises with solutions.. With this book, you will also learn how to prepare your Statement of Assets and Liabilities (SAL) and Personal Income and Expense Statement (PIES). These statements are necessary as a start for you to understand where you are right now financially, where you want to be in the future and how you should get there.



Money for Kids (Pera Mo Palaguin Mo!): A Parent and Teacher's Guide to Financial Literacy for Kids



> Money for Kids contains ten stories of children ages 4 to 12 years that can be read to younger children and read together with older ones. Each story offers several lessons related to some of the Eight Money Guidelines for Kids.
> 
> Many parents do not like to discuss money matters with their kids, perhaps because they believe in the old adage, "Money is the root of all evil." The undeniable fact, however, is that there are over seven hundred direct references to money in the Bible, and two-thirds of the parables of Jesus have something to do with money one way or another. Parents and teachers need to help lead children toward the right financial path rather than leave them to find it alone at the risk of getting lost along the way.
> 
> Using the principle "You cannot share what you do not have," this book guides parents and teachers in developing financial literacy in children while they are still young.



Is Franchising for You?



> This is a concise and detailed guide to investing in a franchise in the Philippines. This guidebook was conceptualized to address the growing need for information on the better path at becoming part of the franchise sector.
> 
> Franchising is definitely the best alternative to becoming an entrepreneur but there are numerous roads to take. Some paths have shown frustrations, emotional entanglements, bitter relationships and waste of funds. The guidebook will show you a path that will minimize if not completely eliminate these negative results.
> 
> ...



A Nation's Blueprint to True Prosperity


> Like many still developing nations, the Philippines has been relying on a western-standard dashboard as handed down by the American colonialist and then perpetuated by the Filipino elite which has been in control of Philippine governance since its independence. This "western" dashboard's heavy focus on economic indicators of progress is found to be well-suited to the elite's interests since both commerce and industries are also under its control.
> 
> This book presents a new development paradigm that is more appropriate for developing nations as it is cognizant of the all-important cultural and spiritual values of the people alongside their economic aspirations. This paradigm is called the "ANT3 Paradigm", an acronym referring to information technology Applications, social Networking, appropriate Technology, modern but affordable Telecom system and Training.



The Top 25 Power Words Every Call Center Agent Should Know



> There are a lot of books on how to become a good customer service professional, but not enough on how to become a GREAT one. Not anymore. This book was written for you - to help you get to the top of your profession. The power words in this book will help you elevate your English from basic-conversational to that of professional, modern and natural-sounding English.
> 
> Plenty of promising and lucrative management positions await you. Move fast! Strive towards constant and never-ending improvement. Master these power words and use them not only with your customers but in your work places as well.
> 
> ...



25 Power Words Every Customer Service Professional Should Know



> There are a lot of books on how to become a good customer service professional, but not enough on how to become a GREAT one. That's exactly what this book aims to help you with-becoming a GREAT customer service professional.
> 
> This book was written for you - to help you get to the top of your profession. The power words in this book will help you elevate your English from basic-conversational to that of professional, modern, and natural-sounding English.
> Plenty of promising and lucrative management positions await you. Move fast!
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books! As a publisher we ask that you maintain one thread to promote all your titles. 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Added some new titles to the list, hope people consider buying them over the holidays.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

We now have the following title available on KDP:


The Forgotten Warriors: Mission of Mercy



> From the first day Airman Ronald L. Darr saw a demonstration of a Bell medivac helicopter used in the Korean war, he knew he wanted to fly helicopters. Becoming a Dustoff pilot for the U.S. Army in Vietnam in an unarmed, UH-1 Huey, put his life on the line every day, flying into hot combat zone after another to save countless lives. But the memories of and bitterness stemming from the Vietnam War and ill treatment of veterans by both the Government and civilians took a heavy toll on his mind, body, and spirit.
> 
> Thirty years after leaving Vietnam, Chief Warrant Officer Darr knew he had to make one more lifesaving mission: his own. Through the telling of his experiences in Vietnam, he not only frees himself from the shame and stigma imposed by the U.S. government and society, but he resurrects the honor and the dignity of every man and woman who served their country in Vietnam, these forgotten warriors who demonstrated their unswerving patriotism by serving in a country halfway around the world only to be treated as social outcasts upon their return home.
> 
> Enter the lives of those who flew unarmed into battle to save lives. Experience the terror projected by a determined enemy. Savor that wonderful feeling of saving a human's life in the midst of a hell created on Earth.


Hope you check it out.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

For the next few hours, the following books are free:



Blue Angel, White Shadow



A Prince of Aelon


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

We have a few fantasy-mystery novella from Filipino author Eliza Victoria:





> Lower Myths features two compelling novellas of contemporary fantasy from Eliza Victoria, one of the most talented young writers in Asian speculative fiction today. In "Trust Fund Babies," children of two warring witch and fairy families face off in the final round to a centuries-old vendetta.
> 
> In "The Very Last Case of Messrs. Aristotel and Arkimedes Magtanggol," an aristocrat and his daughter consult a famous lawyer-sibling pair about a mysterious crime. But in the lawyers' hilltop mansion by the sea, they uncover sinister hints that their reality may not be what it seems.
> 
> Eliza Victoria's fiction and poetry have appeared in various publications including High Chair, The Pedestal Magazine, Expanded Horizons, Usok, and the Philippine Speculative Fiction series.


----------

